# Static on chan 110 today



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

My normally good receprtion on chan 110 (XM Classics) is terrible today. Scratchy static. Anyone else hearing this?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

110 online feed sounds normal - no static. May be the satcast, or possibly specific to your reception environment.


----------

